# Snake ID - Kimberley WA



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a friend email me this picture, what do you guys think?


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like a keelback.


----------



## Wookie (Mar 8, 2011)

Body looks tree snake ish... head doesn't


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 8, 2011)

pretty sure its a keelback.


----------



## viridis (Mar 8, 2011)

Keelback


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2011)

keelback +1


----------



## tropicbreeze (Mar 8, 2011)

Certainly looks a Keelback to me too.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 8, 2011)

Keelback


----------



## fugawi (Mar 8, 2011)

Loreal scale says colubrid, rough, raised, keeled scales says Keelback.)
Loreal scale is the single scale between the nostril and the eye.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 8, 2011)

Or you just look at mine http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/feeding-keelback-155502/


----------



## najanaja (Mar 8, 2011)

there always bloody Keelbacks....lol

we need to have a big picture on the home page of a keelback and we would be able to minimise ''ID'' threads by 80%


----------



## Bench_Warmer01 (Mar 8, 2011)

thought it would be a good test because with the pic quality it's hard to make out the loreal haha, they identified it as 'Juvenile Brown Snake'


----------



## gillsy (Mar 8, 2011)

Who ID'd it, they looked like keel scales to me,


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 8, 2011)

Bench_Warmer01 said:


> thought it would be a good test because with the pic quality it's hard to make out the loreal haha, they identified it as 'Juvenile Brown Snake'



Who ever ID'd that for you shouldn't be doing ID's. You don't need a scale count for that picture.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 8, 2011)

poor old keelback


----------



## gillsy (Mar 8, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Who ever ID'd that for you shouldn't be doing ID's. You don't need a scale count for that picture.


 
Agreed.


----------

